# weight gain



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi just to say that I have gained weight from 100 pounds to 112 pounds in under 2 weeks which I'm happy about. This means that I am no longer stick-thin but it took a bit of tweaking with my diet to get there. I went gluten and dairy free for 1 week and have phased the gluten back in little by little. I had a super-healthy smoothie one day (avocado, banana, peach and orange) but it made me very gassy!! Just wondering if a weight gain of 12 pounds is something i ought to be worried about seeing as though I am hypo? It sounds extreme considering I have breakfast most mornings and have not skipped lunch or dinner.
Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My old endo told me when my hormones were in the correct place my body would adjust and my weight would be what is was suppose to be.

Once I went onto anti thyroid medications I gained 4-5 lbs.

Your labs do not look anywhere hypo so maybe your body is adjusting itself.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> My old endo told me when my hormones were in the correct place my body would adjust and my weight would be what is was suppose to be.
> 
> Once I went onto anti thyroid medications I gained 4-5 lbs.
> 
> Your labs do not look anywhere hypo so maybe your body is adjusting itself.


Thanks for reply.

Doctor said I was hypo when he saw the TSH.


----------



## lolaj193 (Apr 27, 2015)

I initially lost weight when I was hypo -- I dropped to around 115, probably because my appetite decreased even though I am active, and I was very anxious. Once I started medication I regained the 6-7 pounds I lost, back up to my "normal" weight.


----------

